# Demon Shine in Asda Cheap



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

2 ltrs of Demon Shine in Asda £4.85 or 2 for £5. :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

God dammit. I just bought the squirty one, for silly money because there were no offers on.

But thanks for heads up, I'll stock up and at least I can refill the bottle I got


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not in my bloody asda !!!!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

good offer...saw this yesterday:thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to Asda tonight when I finish work - will see if they have any.

_[edit] Got a couple in my local Asda last night! _


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

what dilution ratios are people using for this?


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ibi_TME said:


> what dilution ratios are people using for this?


neat as a quick detailer and 1:1 as a drying aid works really well for me.

even when not on offer it works out nice and cheap


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

they had 5 litres in tesco for £7 if you cant get to asda or have tesco coupons


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Cheesy231 said:


> neat as a quick detailer and 1:1 as a drying aid works really well for me.
> 
> even when not on offer it works out nice and cheap


Thanks:thumb::thumb:
Ibi


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

what is this used for? 
do you just pour over your car when its been washed or something?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

You spray it over the car as a quick detailer / wax enhancer 

Or mix it one part water one part Demon Shine for claying 

Looks a good deal to me!


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

cheers for the heads up, just picked up the last 2, not that i really needed them as i have around 12 liters from the halfords deal.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Never used this stuff so got to give it a shot at that price.

Yeh i know its 3:40 but just back from asda with some lol 

Aberdeen users... Asda in Garthdee had a full shelf about 10 mins ago.


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

*Theres loads at......*

Milton keynes Asda went there this morning and picked up 2 for a fiver 
shelf was packed full of the stuff, lady who works there said theere is loads still waiting to be put on the shelf (anyway i'm happy :thumb: )


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a heads up, if you don't have Asda close by B&Q had the 2 litre bottles for £3 last week, so its only £1 more then the Asda deal anyway. One thing I will say do not use this stuff too concerntrated, I chucked some in a bucket of water and poured it over the car as a rinse aid, it worked but I got a few spots of polymer on the car that were a PITA to remove.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ibi_TME said:


> what dilution ratios are people using for this?


If I recall it is 250ml to a bucket of water.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> If I recall it is 250ml to a bucket of water.


don't forget this can be used in a spray bottle, to a much greater effect than in a bucket i must add.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

what ratio will it be for a drying aid?if possible
Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ibi_TME said:


> what ratio will it be for a drying aid?if possible
> Thanks
> Ibi


i use it at 1:1 with RO water.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> If I recall it is 250ml to a bucket of water.


Yeh thats what the bottle says... but wait.. a 5L Bucket... 10.. 20?

Me thinks spray bottle


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Cheesy231 said:


> i use it at 1:1 with RO water.


Thanks but im sorry im being thick! whats RO water?:thumb:

Thanks
IBi


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Ibi_TME said:


> Thanks but im sorry im being thick! whats RO water?:thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> IBi


RO - Reverse Osmosis (water filtration method)

this will help you out

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

In stock at watford asda


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Yeh thats what the bottle says... but wait.. a 5L Bucket... 10.. 20?
> 
> Me thinks spray bottle


OK, so how much in a spray bottle - and what size of spray bottle?  We could be here all night.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Tried a search on there website to see what the bottle looks like. Does anyone have a picture? Do they come is spray bottles or not? Cheers


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

lpoolck said:


> Tried a search on there website to see what the bottle looks like. Does anyone have a picture? Do they come is spray bottles or not? Cheers


no the bottle is not spray its more along the lines of a normal APC bottle say like flash or something


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

2 litre bottles HTH










I got 2 bottles of this and 2 lots of microfibre towels for £10 so i'm happy


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Have to pick some of this up tomorrow hopefully do it at my local 24hr store, as my local local one never hold that much car care stock. Cheers guys, how good is the durability of this product?

Just a thought, halfords price match local stores, wonder if they would price match this? And as it's 3 4 2 at the minute you would get the third free? Lol


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Plenty in ASDA Sheffield. Picked up a couple of bottles tonight :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Is demon shine worthwile? I have a few other similar products e.g. AS tango and an autobrite rinse aid product.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

can this be used through a foam lance if not i have 5x5ltrs if anybody wants it for 3 quid ago what i paid if so ill put in sales section but pickup only from my house


----------



## a.hambleton (Jan 28, 2009)

I really rate Demon Shine. Dries the car off so quickly. I thought it was me just being cheap buying it, so its good to know there are lot of people here that use it


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Just a heads up, if you don't have Asda close by B&Q had the 2 litre bottles for £3 last week, so its only £1 more then the Asda deal anyway. One thing I will say do not use this stuff too concerntrated, I chucked some in a bucket of water and poured it over the car as a rinse aid, it worked but I got a few spots of polymer on the car that were a PITA to remove.


then you forgot to read the instructions lol


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

chrisc said:


> can this be used through a foam lance if not i have 5x5ltrs if anybody wants it for 3 quid ago what i paid if so ill put in sales section but pickup only from my house


a foam lance? put it in a spray bottle when your finished washing spray it on and wipe the car clean


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisc said:


> can this be used through a foam lance if not i have 5x5ltrs if anybody wants it for 3 quid ago what i paid if so ill put in sales section but pickup only from my house


Kind offer Chris, where are you from? Not the north east by any chance as I will take 5l off your hands if you are!?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Are these ready to use or concentrated?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

can the demon shine that comes in the 5ltr bottlr be transfered to a spray bottle and be used for a qd or does it have to be used purley as a drying aid ?? cheers chaps.


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought it to dilute and use as a detailer,sure I've read on here it's good for that


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it may be better suited as a drying aid. It might not have the lube for general qd-ing duties.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

liamsxa said:


> then you forgot to read the instructions lol


Well I did read the instructions which says 250ml to a bucket of water (what size bucket? who knows pretty stupid instructions) anyway I thought I would only need half a bucket so I put what I thought was around 100ml's in but obviously it was slightly more. I was just trying to make people aware that if you don't get the dillution exactly right its a PITA to remove wasn't blaming the product at all.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

chrisc said:


> can this be used through a foam lance if not i have 5x5ltrs if anybody wants it for 3 quid ago what i paid if so ill put in sales section but pickup only from my house


Your all heart Chris:thumb: Its always a pleasure to read your posts:thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Well I did read the instructions which says 250ml to a bucket of water (what size bucket? who knows pretty stupid instructions) anyway I thought I would only need half a bucket so I put what I thought was around 100ml's in but obviously it was slightly more. I was just trying to make people aware that if you don't get the dillution exactly right its a PITA to remove wasn't blaming the product at all.


it tells you ti dry the car or drive off to prevent water spots lol


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

What's the difference between the pour on shine and the spray on shine? Are they the same product, just different packaging? Or are they different concentrations?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

liamsxa said:


> it tells you ti dry the car or drive off to prevent water spots lol


Did I say anywhere that I didn't dry the car? I dried it immediately with a big MF towel as usual, these spots were there before it was dry. I am not sure why you are trying to pick holes in my technique I said in the original post that I used it too concerntrated and warned others not to do the same as it is hard to remove, I was just trying to help others not make the same mistake. I think some people like myself may imagine you can treat it like shampoo and just put an 'amount' into the bucket but as I found out if you do this and get it too strong it spots something chronic. It must be the polymer as must SP show detailer does the same if you don't shake the bottle enough.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

4to1 in a 2.5ltr sprayer for drying aid. :thumb: Used neat its replaced my Z6 and Z8 :thumb: Go on call me a cheap skate


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

lpoolck said:


> What's the difference between the pour on shine and the spray on shine? Are they the same product, just different packaging? Or are they different concentrations?


Have been wondering this myself and just phoned the company and said I'd bought the pour on stuff thinking it was the spray on is there any diference. Got referred to the tech department who told me they are exactly the same product and can be used either as spray on or pour.

so £5 for 4 litres of QD is a good deal!!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> OK, so how much in a spray bottle - and what size of spray bottle?  We could be here all night.


Exactly... its a mystery.

im gonna try it at 4:1 in a 946ml bottle


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

K2 MNG said:


> Have been wondering this myself and just phoned the company and said I'd bought the pour on stuff thinking it was the spray on is there any diference. Got referred to the tech department who told me they are exactly the same product and can be used either as spray on or pour.
> 
> so £5 for 4 litres of QD is a good deal!!


Cheers well that's good to know, so is it best to use this neat or dillute 1:1?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

lpoolck said:


> Cheers well that's good to know, so is it best to use this neat or dillute 1:1?


I'm going to go with neat, it says that on the bottle and yes I'm sure you can dilute it to make it last longer but at £5 for 4 litres, I don't really see the point may as well just go for the best effect.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

K2 MNG said:


> I'm going to go with neat, it says that on the bottle and yes I'm sure you can dilute it to make it last longer but at £5 for 4 litres, I don't really see the point may as well just go for the best effect.


Very true, I'll see how it compairs to aquawax my trusty old friend! :lol:


----------

